
These Companies Help Make Winning the Battle for Talent Easier for Startups - traviso
http://thestartupcafe.com/startup-recruiting/
======
marcinj
So good to see all those website. Job searching and recruiting is ready to be
disrupted and I'm glad to see those guys sticking it to "the man"!

------
traviso
Where do Hacker News readers go to search for jobs?

